# Happy Birthday STENA CALEDONIA



## DrScott1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

Today, Saturday, 25th September marks the 30th anniversary of the launch of the Stena Line ferry, MV Stena Caledonia at the Harland and Wolff Shipyard in Belfast. She was launched as MV St David, yard number 1717, one of four similar ferries ordered by Sealink for the short sea routes in the English Channel and the Irish Sea. Three decades on, this remarkable ferry still reliably plies her trade between Belfast and Stranraer, serving an important trade and tourist link between the city of her berth and the UK mainland. 

The ‘Caledonia’s’ crew, Stena Line and Harland and Wolff should, justifiably, be very proud of this remarkable achievement, especially given the vessel’s links to the City of Belfast which remain close thirty years on...

I have been working with Stena Line on a special feature to mark this occasion which should appear in a well known shipping publication in the coming weeks.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

From my 2006 book - STENA

7910917
ST. DAVID / STENA CALEDONIA
As built: 7,196g. 3,543n. 2,206d. 129.65(BB) x 21.62 x 4.841 metres.
Post 1994: 12,619g. 3,652n. 2,206d.
Post 2000: 132.0(BB) metres.
Two, 16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 460mm) Pielstick 16PC2-5V-400 vee type oil engines made by A. P. E. Crossley Ltd., Manchester, geared to twin screw shafts with controllable pitch propellers. 20,800 BHP. 18.5 kts. Two thwartship thrust propellers forward.
23 cabin, 46 berthed & 1,154 deck passengers / RoRo cargo / ferry, with stern door & bow door/ramp.
12.12.1979: Keel laid as ST DAVID by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast (Yard No. 1717), for the British Railways Board. 
25.9.1980: Launched. 
23.7.1981: Completed for Barclays Mercantile & Industrial Finance Ltd., (Sealink U.K. Ltd. managers), London. 
1990: Managers purchased by Stena Ab, and restyled as Sealink Stena Line Ltd. 
1990: Restyled as Sealink UK Ltd., (SEALINK STENA LINE). 
1991: Purchased by Stena Equipment and Aircraft Leasing Ltd. (STEAL), and renamed STENA CALEDONIA. 
1993: Managers restyled as Stena Sealink Ltd., (STENA SEALINK LINE). 
1.1996: Managers restyled as Stena Line Ltd. 
1998: Sold to P&O Stena Line Ltd., (same managers). 
1998: Sold to City Leasing Ltd., London, (same managers). 
1999: Sold to Stena Line Ltd., Ashford. 
2001: Sold to Stena Florida Line Ltd., Clydebank, (same managers). 
Correct to 2006


----------



## Galley Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a very pleasant trip to Belfast on Stena Caledonia last Wednesday,hardly believe she is 30 year old,good food,service and spotless, pity she was over 2hours late in sailing


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Dr Scott, I am naturally interested in your feature on the Stena Caledonia, a ship I had the priviledge of commanding between 1988 and 1992. She was (and probably still is) a lovely ship to handle although not a good looker.
Anyway, on the day in question we had departed Larne and had set our course to pass the south Hunter bouy when we recieved a report that a passenger had jumped overboard. We carried out the standard Williamson turn, having reduced speed first (to avoid trashing the galley) and we sighted tha casuality off the port bow very quickly. The accident lifeboat was deployed and directed to the casuality by VHF portable radios. Once the casuality had been pulled on board the accident boat, the assistant purser (part of the accident boat crew) carried out resuscitation procedures and the boat was directed into Larne Harbour where the casuality was taken by ambulance to the Moyle hospital. The casuality survived thanks to the prompt attention of the assistant purser who later received a certificate for his lifesaving efforts.I am proud to say that the Assistant Purser was my son.


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

Captain Barc?

Good to see you online.

I knew your son quite well when he was Hotel Manager on the Stena Galloway...


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

She is in H & W Drydock with problems to her bow door I think.


----------



## blobbybluey (Apr 22, 2006)

i was on the maiden voyage holyhead to dun loughaire only time i managed that.(Thumb)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Horrible looking ship. She was supposed to have been the "Sister ship" to the Columbia. As the Columbia was such a good looking ship, I expected something similar but when that thing turned up............!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Dave437 said:


> Hi Dr Scott, I am naturally interested in your feature on the Stena Caledonia, a ship I had the priviledge of commanding between 1988 and 1992. She was (and probably still is) a lovely ship to handle although not a good looker.
> Anyway, on the day in question we had departed Larne and had set our course to pass the south Hunter bouy when we recieved a report that a passenger had jumped overboard. We carried out the standard Williamson turn, having reduced speed first (to avoid trashing the galley) and we sighted tha casuality off the port bow very quickly. The accident lifeboat was deployed and directed to the casuality by VHF portable radios. Once the casuality had been pulled on board the accident boat, the assistant purser (part of the accident boat crew) carried out resuscitation procedures and the boat was directed into Larne Harbour where the casuality was taken by ambulance to the Moyle hospital. The casuality survived thanks to the prompt attention of the assistant purser who later received a certificate for his lifesaving efforts.I am proud to say that the Assistant Purser was my son.


I remember this happening. I was on the Europic Ferry when I watch the ship return to Larne, followed by one of its lifeboats. One of the other crew told me what had happened. It would have been sometime in 1988.


----------



## DrScott1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello Dave,

Nice to hear your story, I'm glad everything turned out ok on that occasion. I have spent some time onboard with Captain Paul Williams and OBS Manager Martin Kearney recently and have just had confirmation this morning that my article will appear in print "very soon."

Regards
Scott



Dave437 said:


> Hi Dr Scott, I am naturally interested in your feature on the Stena Caledonia, a ship I had the priviledge of commanding between 1988 and 1992. She was (and probably still is) a lovely ship to handle although not a good looker.
> Anyway, on the day in question we had departed Larne and had set our course to pass the south Hunter bouy when we recieved a report that a passenger had jumped overboard. We carried out the standard Williamson turn, having reduced speed first (to avoid trashing the galley) and we sighted tha casuality off the port bow very quickly. The accident lifeboat was deployed and directed to the casuality by VHF portable radios. Once the casuality had been pulled on board the accident boat, the assistant purser (part of the accident boat crew) carried out resuscitation procedures and the boat was directed into Larne Harbour where the casuality was taken by ambulance to the Moyle hospital. The casuality survived thanks to the prompt attention of the assistant purser who later received a certificate for his lifesaving efforts.I am proud to say that the Assistant Purser was my son.


----------



## DrScott1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

The first of my articles to mark the 30th birthday of MV Stena Caledonia has appeared in local Northern Ireland publication, Export and Freight Magazine - see link 
http://edition.pagesuite-profession...f56825-1145-4ff0-a2b8-78525571ece7&skip=&p=78

The main article will be produced in Ships Monthly magazine in the coming weeks...


----------



## DrScott1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

My third article to mark the Stena Caledonia's 30th aniiversary will be in Ships Monthly magazine next month;


----------



## DrScott1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

Stena Caledonia is Ship of the Month in June's Ships Monthly magazine, featuring my third article on the ship...


----------

